# netgear dgn 2200 will not let microcell connect



## spoonrice (May 1, 2011)

Hi, New user. Been using netgear dgn2200 for a while. Works great. Now trying to install microcell for at&t. Settings are not letting it to connect. At&t site afraid to help with router settings. Netgear wants $90. service plan. Tried a ton of different settings but missing something. Using a ethernet cable from router to microcell. I'm on a dsl system. Any help would be great.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

Do you think you have followed the instructions properly?
Tutorials


----------



## spoonrice (May 1, 2011)

Yes, many attempts now. Techs say router is blocking connection some how?


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

Is the Ethernet light solid green? - This confirms whether it is connected to the internet or not.
Do you think the GPS has helped the device locate its own location, and that the 3G light is flashing? - These two things also need to be running.

So it needs to connect to the internet, get a GPS lock, run only with 3G/4G phones, and be activated with a postpaid monthly voice rate plan. NOTE: Prepaid customers can use the service, provided they are on the Approved User List and have a 3G or 4G wireless device.


----------



## spoonrice (May 1, 2011)

Ethernet is solid. Gps solid. at&t already checked everything on there end. The phones are activated on user list. At&t says everything is ready but the dgn2200 router is stopping them. I've talked to several tech now. The had me checked several setting under the router set up page. Tried a few changes but no better. All the basics checked out. Several talked about pass through and bridging but said they were not familar with netgear products. I need someone who knows the netgear router. Thank you.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

Using one, I am fairly familiar with Netgear routers. I would suggest that you reset the router back, set it up again using your Internet settings, and see what happens. Even reset the microcell. If you need to, I suppose you could check your firewall rules, but the fact that it has an Internet connection (by show of the green light), and yet doesn't work, that is the difficult part.

Does the device work properly from someone else's Internet connection? Maybe it is the device at fault.


----------



## spoonrice (May 1, 2011)

Under the firewall rules, should anything be allowed or always blocked ? What choice would be for the microcell ?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

You will need to configure QoS and open up Ports for Microcell.
Have a read here.


----------



## spoonrice (May 1, 2011)

Alot on this link. But for the not so geek, how do I apply these settings. I can go to these spots on router config screen but can't figure out how to set them on a netgear dgn2200. Thanks again.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Here's how to configure QoS for your Microcell, leave it on highest priority.
You will need the Device MAC Addressm that's usually found on the device itself.

=================
See if setting up QoS helped if not try the following remmendation from AT&T. Have you done any of these?


> DHCP is on
> MTU is set to 1492
> MAC address filtering is either turned off or allowing the MAC address of the AT&T 3G MicroCell
> IPSec Pass-Through is Enabled
> ...


Please post an update.


----------



## spoonrice (May 1, 2011)

Still no luck. Defaulted router and tried again. Still same. At&t still says their good, router is blocking them or not set up right. Anything else.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

Borrow another modem (router). Any other router. If you can isolate the problem to the router that you have right now by process of elimination, then you can go blaming Netgear for it. Until then, Netgear and AT&T will only keep shifting the blame between one another.


----------



## spoonrice (May 1, 2011)

Tried running it through the dmz port. Entered the ip address from the microcell and applied. Still didn't work. Is there any reason that this should have not worked ? Thanks again.


----------



## spoonrice (May 1, 2011)

To anyone having the same issues. I suggest portforward.com. They were alot of help. The main problem was the mtu had to be moved from 1492 to 1454. Microcell took off in 5 minutes and worked great.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for letting us know regarding the resolution.

Glad that all is sorted.


----------

